# Scroll Saw Dust Collection



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

As I like to catch all the dust possible at the source I came up with this collector assembly for the scroll saw.

!Make a swivel stand with a base to fit onto your saw table and attach with a bolt and a wing nut. At the top of the stand attach a hose retainer part like in the picture and attach it with a bolt and a wing nut which allows it to swivel. My retainer is made for a 2 1/2" hose.










Push a length of hose thru the retainer and adjust the swivel pars til the hose end is near the blade but does not interfer with the moving blade arm. Now attach a shop vac or your 4" collector thru an adapter.










I do have a small open box (had to see in pic) setting under the blade hole to catch the dust which drops thru. I hope this be interesting and will keep some of small dust particles from your lungs.
Vernon


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting setup. Thanks for sharing your setup..


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

Good job. That looks like it will do the trick.
flint


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

very good, very simple, and most of all, very effective. we all should be more aware of the nastiness of sawdust. anytime you can put it in a dust-collector instead of your lungs is a positive thing. I don't use my scroll saw very much hardly at all, but, when I do, I will definitely will incorporate this into it. thnx for posting this/your idea


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

This is how I handle the lower dust. It works remarkably well. Steve Good did a similar thing but he used wire ties. This works better and is easily removable. With the adapters I can use 1" or 2 1/2" suction hose to my shop vac. 
I haven't addressed the top dust problem but Steve also used a similar sys but he mounted his to the side and level with table.

My concern is do you have trouble with the hose being in the way of maneuvering the pattern? I find I almost use the whole table top with even some smaller patterns. I wonder would this work better mounted to the top arm and comeing down from top? Dono just kicking it around as I haven't tried anything yet.

I like your hose holders idea. With a little tweaking they could be made to work a lot of places.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. To answer about moving the pattern, I don,t do a lot of scroll work as some of you do and have not had that problem. I use the saw to make parts for other projects. But it did cross my mind and I will probably make another mounting bracket (if I find the need) with a little longer lower base with a slot rather than just a single mounting hole. This would allow you to move the arm and bracket assembly some futher from the table and since the hose is a friction fit in its retainer you would just push it thru futher. Thanks for the question.
Vernon


----------

